# Who needs Motion when you have Keynote?



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Mac 101: Using Keynote as Motion in a bind*



> ...so I didn't bother loading Final Cut Studio. I forgot, however, to whip up some "bumpers" (intro/outro) for our videos before I left. I'm used to using Apple's Motion to handle that, but I found myself looking for an easy alternative. The solution I found was Keynote, and a grand solution it is.






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






(Read more at TUAW and be sure to check out Brian Peat's step-by-step export instructions for alpha transparency, etc.)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ooh, that's really cool!!!! :clap: You got the wheels in my head turning for something I've been trying to do.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

nifty.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have used Keynote more then a few times for simple little title videos. Keynote really is a powerful program and pretty flexible.


----------

